# 1968 Tempest Fuel Gauge wiring



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking for some advice on wiring my exhausting fuel gauge. I'm finishing up my restoration on my 68 Tempest Convertible and am stuck on some wiring. I've used a brand new wiring harness and have 1 wire for the fuel sending unit and 1 wire to power all of the gauges. I've seen a lot of aftermarket gauges and how they are connected and understand that, but can't find any advice on what to do with an original fuel gauge. My gauge has 3 terminals on the back and 2 of them are connected by a resistor. I'm assuming 1 terminal is from the sender, 1 is for power, and the 3rd is for a ground. BUT I don't know in what order. Any ideas??? Here is the back of my gauge and what I'm dealing with. THANKS!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If I remember you should have a constant 12 V connected to one terminal and the fuel sending wire should go to the other terminal. The fuel sending unit supplies a variable negative which controls the gauge.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree 2 0n a 67 GTO...yellow from sender ---Brown + hot when ignition is on...the lower one Is probably a ground.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try tomorrow.!


----------

